
Looking for founders for three startup ideas - rchaudhary
https://medium.com/@henrysward/carta-ventures-looking-for-founders-d22b2baf7f75
======
quacked
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding the intent of this post, but I'm reminded of a
hilarious Facebook group I used to be in called "I'll handle the business
side".

Example of the types of posts screenshotted and shared in said group: "hi i
have an excellent idea for a startup, easily compete with Facebook/Google, i
need a lead programmer you need to have 10+ years experience in javascript and
C. i cannot pay you but if you build a model platform I will look at it and if
i like it i will use it for my idea and you will get equity in my company.
cannot offer salary. please respond immediately"

~~~
TheFullStack
No you don't get it. THESE guys are different!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Carta needs these services to thrive as a private equity marketplace/"book
entry" recordkeeper, while anyone building a startup for these services would
be better served getting funding and an acqui-hire from Wall Street and other
traditional financial services orgs with incredibly deep pockets.

------
meddlin
> Carta is a fun company because the more problems we solve, the more problems
> we get to solve.

So, you're like every other company? I used to work as a Soft. Eng. for a
particular Fortune 500 company in the outdoor/pool luxury industry. They've
been around ~40 years. Technologically though, woefully immature. Every
e-commerce problem we solved was answered with another "fun" problem to solve.
What makes you different?

Let's look at the "ideas"

\- Total compensation, "problem": Ah, so data mining and monetization.

\- Portfolio analytics, "problem": ...you want data analysis?

\- Sell-side Research Firm: "There will be a market for sell-side research."
...umm, why? Why would those private venture-backed companies WANT to be
associated with you? Then you're differentiating factor is...marketing?

Finally, why are you posting this here? On HN? At best, it's misguided. At
worst, it's tone-deaf or shady. If your ideas and motivations are legit then
keep building. Put your own hours and sleepless nights behind it. Prove
yourself. Show there is actually market demand for what you claim. Then come
back. Offer value before asking for it.

------
aprdm
So you want people to apply with what a v1 of the product should look like and
a vision ? Why should people do that for free and what guarantees do they have
you won’t Profit off the suggestions ?

IMO this is very shady.

~~~
kordlessagain
I've heard the story that the idea doesn't matter. It's the team that matters,
with a good idea. I'm not saying this is true or not. Probably depends.

In this case, they are presenting their "ideas" as a "shell" of an idea and
soliciting anyone who is willing to match their expectations in "good team".
They talk about a product by a Sell-Side Research Firm which enables a "robust
research industry to help investors make better trading decisions". That's not
a product. It's a meme. They even say it:

Think Morningstar for private markets.

A better idea is an AI crawler just for me, which only crawls what is relevant
and deletes the rest from the search index.

------
taytus
It looks super shady.

If you believe these are fields of potential massive growth, then why you
don't develop them in situ?

And if someone else is working on that already... why you don't acqui-hire
them?

~~~
mannykannot
> If you believe these are fields of potential massive growth, then why you
> don't develop them in situ?

Because they have a list of three problems, not of three solutions?

------
simonebrunozzi
On one side, I think it's nice that a company decides to explore/fund new
ideas and products by giving someone an entrepreneurial-like offer.

At the same time, a great founder shouldn't need to do this via Carta, and I'd
be worried a lot about Carta's real intention.

Not sure how Carta could defuse these concerns, though. Perhaps they're well
intentioned but it's hard for them to prove it.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
>At the same time, a great founder shouldn't need to do this via Carta, and
I'd be worried a lot about Carta's real intention.

Would you say the same holds true for ycombinator's seed accelerator program?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
It might sound arrogant, but yes, it should apply to everything, to a degree.

I'd say that YC is probably the highest value among the "seed" things that
exist out there, and therefore it would apply to it less than this Carta
initiative.

Would you agree?

------
toomuchtodo
@Carta: What's the benefit to this model vs hiring and directing the products
development internally? Besides a possible seed round, the other benefits
(public API/infra, office space, access to Carta folks) appear to be of
limited value for these endeavors.

~~~
verganileonardo
Probably sharing risk (and upside) and attracting a different profile

------
sonofaplum
The funny thing about this is one of their product idea is quantitative
analysis for VCs... And then they say send us a pitch, we don't care about
numbers at all!

